# The old 7 is unstoppable on 4.3



## wakefinance (Dec 19, 2011)

I've had 4.3 on my 2012 N7 since the image was released, and the device has improved every day i've used it. Stability is up everywhere, animations are consistent and smooth within the UI, and touch responsiveness is at least twice as good as before. For the record, I never had the horrible lag on 4.2.2 because I regularly flashed the stock image. Even so, 4.3 is noticeably better immediately after a clean flash and seems to actually speed up over time.


----------



## nodixe (Aug 27, 2011)

Are you on ota or manual update? How to keep root?

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------

